# Related to VR6 motor?



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

Are this 2.7T another version of the VR6 moteur?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Not even close. The 2.7t is a typical V6 with two heads, while the VR6 has one head only.

Do the reading:
http://germancarwiki.com/doku.php/vag/2.7t
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VR6_engine


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

izzo said:


> ...Do the reading:...


RTFM. Ouch, how many times did I mutter that under my breath while in the software biz!


----------

